# peineta



## sabrinita85

Ma la peineta è anche quella specie di bastoncino per sostenere i capelli senza legarli?
Può essere usata (la peineta) anche per indicare il gesto volgare fatto col dito medio?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10901491&id=133623265400
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2010021...heos-insultos-universidad-oviedo/318777.shtml

Grazie


----------



## Agró

Immagini di "peinetas".

Io pensavo che 'peineta' fosse il gesto fatto con due ditta, il primo e il quarto, comminciando dal più piccolo. Non conoscevo quest'altro utilizzo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah quindi si usa la parola 'peineta' per indicare un gesto volgare!?
Non lo sapevo 

Ma anche questo è una peineta?
http://public.blu.livefilestore.com...qya5RbwgdHz1QauhbY09t8rqUStkiGDhZXHqJEuvI-z3g


----------



## Agró

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah quindi si usa la parola 'peineta' per indicare un gesto volgare!?
> Non lo sapevo
> 
> Ma anche questo è una peineta?
> http://public.blu.livefilestore.com...qya5RbwgdHz1QauhbY09t8rqUStkiGDhZXHqJEuvI-z3g



Questo è una 'peineta' (signo de los cuernos).

Non saccio cosa sia la tua foto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Agró said:


> Questo è una 'peineta' (signo de los cuernos).
> 
> Non s*o* cosa sia la tua foto.



E' un fermacapelli che si usa così:
http://comps.fotosearch.com/comp/PLD/PLD367/donna-regolazione-bastoncini_~px246025.jpg

Come si chiama questo bastoncino? 
Possiamo definirlo una peineta?

Grazie


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

sabrinita85 said:


> Come si chiama questo bastoncino?
> Possiamo definirlo una peineta?


Nel mio paese si chiamano *palitos o palillos chinos.*
Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Nel mio paese si chiamano *palitos o palillos chinos.*
> Saludos


Ah vale 

grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Eso de las imágenes de Aznar no es una peineta, de hecho se contradicen Agró y Sabrinita al poner gestos distintos (Uno y dos dedos). 

Lo del pelo sí que lo es.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, lo que pasa es que en la web de rtve.es en facebook, definen el gesto con un dedo como una 'peineta':


> _La 'peineta' de Aznar en Oviedo_


----------



## Neuromante

Pero lo hacen por motivos de propaganda política, fíjate que eluden explicar el motivo por el cual realiza gesto. Es una forma de resaltarlo más


----------



## Agró

Oggi viene chiamato "dedazo", (più corretto secondo me).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agró said:


> Oggi viene chiamato "dedazo", (più corretto secondo me).


Chiamato  "*sentate acá*" nel mio paese. Volgare e molto offensivo, il gesto ed anche la espressione.


----------



## MadGato

Esto de aquí es una peineta: http://www.calculodehipoteca.net/wp-content/uploads/peineta.jpg, y lo usan las mujeres para sostener la mantilla, como se ve en esta foto: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DV2z9_P-lrw/RXLC0cmScmI/AAAAAAAAAAU/zjEb1iF65Gk/s320/sofia_de_peineta.jpg.
Cuando alguien te pone la mano detrás de la cabeza con dos dedos hacia arriba como si fueran cuernos, se puede decir que "te están poniendo la peineta".
Lo que ha hecho el Sr. Aznar con su dedo medio levantado no es ni se puede llamar una peineta. Es, sencillamente, una ordinariez.
Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Muchas gracias a todos!
Ahora ya lo tengo claro!


----------

